# Eventually In Love ...



## sha10ly88 (Jan 24, 2009)

[align=center][suB][suP]I have been wanting to write a blog in here since weeks ago but did not know how to start. So here we go.... [/suP][/suB][/align]





[align=center][suB][suP]Honestly, bunnies are not my favourite pet at all. Cats have always been my favourite. When the first bunny was brought home, I just find her cute but I did not like her that muchas I think ... rabbits are the only kind of pet that does not give any reaction at all unlike cats and dogs. :huh[/suP][/suB][/align]





[align=center][suB][suP]The rabbit was actually my little sister's birthday present. She was 11 years old when she got the bunny. She only know how to cuddle and stroke the bunny but doesn't know how to keep it clean and healthy. So I took the initiative to find out and learn more about bunnies. That was then how my love and interest for bunnies started. Ihad realise that bunnies are much easier to take care of compared to cats. Maybe because they are herbivoures, they don't smell as bad as cats. Actually I had never keep cat as a pet. I know that they smell from the housesthat keeps cat. Maybe these people just don't know how to keep their pet clean. :sweep[/suP][/suB][/align]





[align=center][suB][suP]At times, I could get really irritated and annoyed by the rabbit. :bangheadAt that time, the rabbit was not litter pan trained -- we name her Baby.[/suP][/suB][/align]










[align=center][suB][suP][/suP][/suB][/align]




[align=center][suB][suP]She would pee anywhere and poop everywhere in the house. As for my dad, he really hates it when the house is in a mess or even worst .... dirty. :soapbox[/suP][/suB][/align]





[align=center][suB][suP]Now, I had learnt so much about rabbits since I had joined RO.:thumbup And, I had really fallen deeply in love with bunnies.:heartbeat:Especially now that Baby have got babies!! They are just so irresistable. The babies are still the size of my palm or a little smaller. I canget so agitated even when I just hold them. ullhair:Here are some shots of the baby bunnies !![/suP][/suB][/align]





[align=center][suB][suP]



[/suP][/suB][/align]





[align=center]



[/align]





[align=center][suB][suP]This is where I place the babies[/suP][/suB][/align]





[align=center][/align]





[align=center][suB][suP][/suP][/suB]
[/align]



[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center][suB]This is Buffy[/suB][/align]








[align=center][suB][suP]This is Smokey[/suP][/suB][/align]





[align=center]



[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]





[align=center]Buffy and Smokey[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]







[align=center][suB]This is Coco[/suB][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]This is Binky[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Binky and Coco[/align]


[align=center][suB]So all of them are 18 days old. As for Baby, the mother of the babies is almost a year old. When we got baby, according to the pet shop owner, Baby was 3 months old. So she should be 10 months old now. By the way, the pet shop owner cannot be trusted also. :biggrin2:[/suB][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Mommy and babies[/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 12, 2009)

[align=center]*Finally today I decided to update my blog in here. Not that I have forgotten all about it but, I hate the idea that I have to update Buffy's condition(RIP). It just makes me feel sad. So I shall now summarise from the last time I wrote in here till today. *[/align]

[align=center]*In february*[/align]

[align=center]*Buffy became paralysed when he was 3 weeks old. It was the most tragic day of my life. Its pointless to be talking about Buffy's condition for now. I just prefer to remember all the sweet memories I had with him. (RIP)*[/align]
[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*We also decided t change Baby's name to Mommy. lol I started calling her Mommy actually and it seemed that she reacted more than Baby. And, since shes the first pet that we had that gave birth to little ones, she will have the honour of being called Mommy. *
*



*[/align]
[align=center]*In March 2009*[/align]

[align=center]*Smokey and Binky have been adopted by a very nice friend of my sister's. I trusted her. I know she will take very good care of them. She used to have a rabbit that looks like Coco. But it died when it was still so young. When she came over to my house, she was so attracted to Coco. At the same time, my little sister was so in love with Coco. So she had to give in and adopted Binky and Smoky instead. So right after all the bunnies were weaned, Binky and Smokey were seperated from his siblings. By then, they were all about 8weeks old. *[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*In May*[/align]

[align=center]*Buffy died -- 24th May 2009, Sunday at 4.10pm. He died on my lap. Will never forget that moment till today. However, he was burried the following morning. I was too shaken to do everything on my own. I had to wait for my dad to come back and do it for me.*[/align]
[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*Also ... I finally got to meet the father of all the little bunnies -- Kiki. He was indeed adorable. I fall in love with him the first time I layed eyes on him. And the first trick he played on me was .... play dead. *[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Normally I don't put towels in Mommy's and Coco's cage. Eversince Buffy died, the towels that I used to use forBuffy were untouched. So I decided to let Mommy and Coco use them. So mommy get to use the pink one while coco gets the blue one.*[/align]
[align=center]*






*[/align]
[align=center]*I have also sign up on Youtube all because I wanted to share with everyone the video tribute I made for Buffy. I made one at first and I didn't like the whole video. Then I made another one which I totally adore it myself. This is it... *[/align]
[align=center]*[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/hPK9bIAmlAk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]*[/align]

[align=center]_____________________________________________________________[/align]
[align=center]I've got to go now... Will continue later.[/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 12, 2009)

[align=center]*Its past midnight. But this is me. When I start.... its hard to stop. And when I stopped.... its hard to start it all back again. I think that is bad. Actually I got excited to share videos I had kept for very long but it didn't come across me that I could share it here. So here we go. First video up is Mommy getting all hyper. I don't really know what got into her. She was on the sofa next to me when all of a sudden she hops down n started running around the table. Lol... I guess she stops occassionally to catch some breath. * [/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center]*Then another were photos of Coco and his siblings in the basket. Watch the part where Buffy tries to climb out. This video was the most adorable video I've ever recorded!!*[/align]


[align=center]*

*[/align]


[align=center]*And there are many others but I didn't realise that I haven't uploaded them yet in Youtube. Will do that first and then get back again. *[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Oh man .... the videos are not there. I've just added them in. Hhhh.... *

*sha10ly88 wrote: *


> [align=center]*Its past midnight. But this is me. When I start.... its hard to stop. And when I stopped.... its hard to start it all back again. I think that is bad. Actually I got excited to share videos I had kept for very long but it didn't come across me that I could share it here. So here we go. First video up is Mommy getting all hyper. I don't really know what got into her. She was on the sofa next to me when all of a sudden she hops down n started running around the table. Lol... I guess she stops occassionally to catch some breath. * [/align]
> [align=center][flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/uJto8-rGzx0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash][/align]
> [align=center]
> [/align]
> ...


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 12, 2009)

*More videos!!!*

**
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/8if3m7LeJU4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/f6QEO3DdRIE&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


*At 1.04 I just picked up Coco. Mommy actually kicked him off the sofa and he landed on my lap. lol
*

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/FugDiFB6pFg&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

*Watch them at 0.30.  *


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 12, 2009)

Finally I caught Mommy 'landing'. I got to share it here!!!


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Well... well .... on the 10th of June I had changed Coco's cage. He was in the tank at first. Its something I like. It was my dad's idea and he insisted. He didn't want to spend so much on just a rabbit's cage. So when the fish tank cracked a hold he came up with the idea of plastering the hold and use it for the rabbits. It must be stuffy to be in there. So when Buffy died, I thought Buffy's box should be used by Coco. Its still new anyway. I just needed to buy a stainless steel basket and cover the top. Hence, I managed. So this is how Coco's new space looks like. I'm sure he is breathing more fresh air.*
















*Right after I transfered Coco to his new cage, I got to know about my stepmother's grandson. According to their side, the boy develops pus in his face two days after he played with Coco. It was complicating really. Then I posted this case in here and I had great support from all here. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47497&forum_id=16*

*I'm just glad somehow.  Poor Coco. *


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 21, 2009)

[align=center]*18th June 2009*
[/align]

[align=center]*Kiki's mommy went for a family holiday. So I get to babysit Kiki for a week and he has been such a special guest at home. Actually, I was a little bias handling Kiki with my bunnies. Kiki became the first priority in the house all the time. Besides, I was worried that he couldn't get himself comfortable because this is his first time staying over a 'stranger's house' after 6 years kept at home. However, I was wrong. Watch how comfortable Kiki gets in the videos!!! *[/align]


[align=center]*[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3X1aUKTBcuQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]*[/align]


[align=center]*[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/1VbvxNHICn0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]*[/align]


[align=center]*I fell in love with him instantly!! *[/align]


[align=center]*Here are some pictures that I took. He look soadorable. I have to post all of them. Its not like I always get the chance to be Kiki's photographer. *[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*Somehow, Mommy didn't really get jealous. In fact, she was kind of ignorant with the whole "guest" thing at home. Just as ignorant as Coco.  Plus .... Mommy was kind of flirting the first night. *[/align]



[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*Yesterday morning, Kiki's mom came to fetch him. She came here straight from her vacation in Malaysia. I guess she got worried. She didn't know Kiki is enjoying himself here!!  So most probably,Kiki is going home today.  *[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*This was Kiki's best picture by the way. *[/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 22, 2009)

I was browsing through a file that has all the bunny pictures I took and I just realised that there were quite a lot of pictures thatare **** cute but I didn't post them in here. Well... what is a bunny blog for if its not for pictures!!  lol 



























Not to forget, I had made my younger sister her 12 year old birthday present. She was flattered!! hahaha It was given to her in a wooden standing frame.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

[align=center]23 June 2009[/align]
[align=center]A 10 year old kid came to my house. She is actually a neighbour as well as my sister's school friend. I thought she came to invite my sister out to play instead ... she came to break the news that she found a brown bunny around the neighbourhood. Then she brought it over. The moment I laid eyes on the bunny, I fell deeply in love with it. [/align]
[align=center]Such a plum brown loop ear bunny. Its big and heavy and the moment I carried it out of the little cubicle, I felt its affectionate. From what I see, the rabbit seemed a doe. [/align]
[align=center]The girl said her mother saw the rabbit and she brought it back home in the trolley thatshe used when she goes to the market. Shes afraid of bunnies but got someone to help her carry into the trolley. Then in the afternoon, her daughter wanted to bring the rabbitout to play when the mother told her to leave the rabbit outside and don't bring it back after she finish playing. She felt that she don't know how to handle it and its best to let the rabbit free. However, the kid was so much wiser than her mother. She remembered that we have rabbits so she send it over to my house. She said she just didn't think a rabbit should be let roaming in the neighbourhood like that. [/align]
[align=center]Of courseI will take the rabbit. I wouldnt want it wondering in the streets. I'll be so heartless if I were to tell off the kid that I can't do anything. So I took it in and let it meet Mommy and Coco. Somehow, she seemed to feel safe and found a spot to lay herself after I got her out of the trolley. Ya ... the trolley is too small for her. In fact its cramp. She only have room for herself to sit like a hen and a piece of newspaper beneath her plus some leaves my neighbour gave. [/align]
[align=center]The rabbit -- I had named her Caramel-- looked fine. She seemed alert and there were no signs of abuse. She was just abandoned. She could be lost. [/align]
[align=center]When my father got home, I thought he was going to feel sad for such a cute bunny. Instead, he blew up. He did not approve to have another bunny at home. The sad part was, he didn't understand that I took him so that I can get a home for Caramel. Initially, he didn't like the rabbits at home at all. That part is a longer story. So I had to find a way to put this rabbit at a safe place but not in my house. I called my friends but none is able to help. One of my friend could but shes staying too far from me. Then I thought the pet shop nearby my house could help keep Caramel for just a night till I get to contact HRSS the next morning. Sadly, when I explain on the phone about the whole situation, the pet shop lady actually said, "Aiya !!! (Thats the chinese dialect) Why don't you just leave it outside your house. Confirm got someone take the rabbit." I got so angry. She owns a pet shop but she doesn't care for a pet??!!! I had to tell her off in her 'mandarine slang'. "You think rabbits are like cats or dogs? You call yourself the owner of a pet shop?!" Then I hung up. The next thing I knew, I was crying for Caramel. Poor bunny. [/align]
[align=center]Thankfully, an angel called. She is Kiki's mom. She heard about Caramel from her brother because I told him first. And I told her about what happened. Then she said, she can keep caramel for a few days till I get Caramel a good home. [/align]
[align=center]Hence my mission now is to contact HRSS first thing in the morning. I think thats the best home for Caramel and also the best thing I could do. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 24, 2009)

Latest update regarding Caramel ...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47793&forum_id=7&jump_to=645579#p645579


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 25, 2009)

[align=center]25th June -- It has been two days since I found Caramel and sadly, till today, I haven't manage to rehome Caramel. Oh please ... Caramel must get a home within a week. ray: I can't keep her longer than a week. [/align]


[align=center]Initially, my father doesn't like having pets at home althought he does love furry animals. He said, pets are not meant to be kept at home especially thatwe are living in a flat. What he meant was, pets are suppose to be let out in an open space in a house area. If thats the case, that means only very rich people in Singapore who lives in big houses that has a garden can only keep pets. Question is... how did the first rabbit was welcomed into my house? [/align]


[align=center]It was my little sister's 11th year old birthday. My stepmother had just got married to my dad a year before in August 2007. I guess she wanted to impress my little sister. So she brought my sister out and ask her what she wanted and that is a bunny. So my stepmother and her daughter bought the bunny for my sister. The next thing I knew, my sister was carrying a cage back home. Ithas a bottle hanging by the side and a little bowl in it with something like sand bedding.[/align]


[align=center]My reaction was, excited. I love it. But my dad was unhappy. However, how unhappy can he get when its his new wife who bought the rabbit. [/align]


[align=center]Months passed and Mommy grew bigger. Her poop and pee gives out stronger smell. Everytime my dad smells the pee or the poop, he will start grumbling. Slowly, I made an effort to find out more about rabbits as my sister only know how to play with Mommy. I searched on the internet for proper care for rabbits. Then I realise that the bedding and the cage that was bought together with the rabbit was actually not the correct one. The cage that was she gotdoes not open in frontfor the rabbitto goin and out of the cage itself.Whereas the bedding is the type that gets soiled easily and dirty the rabbit's fur.And also they are not suppose to eat fresh vegetables all the time which was what my stepmother presume was OK to do. I guess she might have thought that its easier to maintain a rabbit than a cat. [/align]


[align=center]Gradually, I manage to get pellets for Mommy. Then over time, I manage to buy proper bedding for her too. The one that absorbs pee and reduce odour. However, the cage remain the same. Then one day I decided to teach Mommy how to jump into her own cage. Over time, she even know how to open her cage from the insidetoo and hop out herself. Which was dangerous. Because the door could fall back down on her head and could get stuck or even break her neck. So I had to secure her cage and open it only when its time for her to play outside. [/align]


[align=center]However, the bedding that I got for her did not keep her feet clean when she hops out to play. By that time, I was alreadya member here. I read a lot about how others care for their rabbits. I even got jealous that some bunnies actually live in condos and have friends. They were also litter trained. I knew I had to do the same for Mommy so that shes much cleaner and will have more freedom to play outside without my dad grumbling. And so I did. [/align]


[align=center]Presently, Mommy is litter trained. Shes also always grooming herself. She has beautifulfine fur and have her freedomout of her cage. Plus, she has her own son to be her friend. My final mission for both of them is ... to get them both sterilized.Then they will both have freedom to play together. [/align]


[align=center]__________________________________________________________________________[/align]


[align=center]When I took in Caramel that day, I knew theres going to be repercussions. But I can't be so heartless to abandon a rabbit!! My stepmother gave me and my sister a remark that its our fault my dad got angry. Yes ... he was extremely angry. Plus I was not quite happy when my stepmother gave such remark. That just explains that shegot the rabbitin the begining for the sake of getting it only. She didn't care. Whatever. If I am going to continue talking about this, its just going to make me tell all of my family matter. Thats not healthy at all. [/align]


[align=center]___________________________________________________________________________ [/align]


[align=center]I've just made appointments for Mommy and Coco. I didn't know that appointments for sterilization must be made 2 months before. Anyway, its going to be on the 28th August 09 at 9.30am. Then both of them can be collected at 6pm on the same day. Plus, it will costme almost $200 in total. Hmmm ... I guess thats enough time to prepare the money and the time. [/align]


[align=center]____________________________________________________________________________[/align]


[align=center]I've areally pasted ads around my neighbourhood area. So far, I have received a prank call. Then a few minutes ago, I got another phonecall but because Ihave put my phone on silent mode, I missed the call. I tried calling back but it went to the mailbox. I hate mailbox. I am going to call that number again later. In case this whoever-it-is wants to keep Caramel. ray:[/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jul 20, 2009)

*20 July 09*

*Its been kinda long since I last updated here. Well ... there was nothing much happening with the buns. I've just posted a query. Anyway, to keep it short, my mission is to get the buns hay and make them eat hay and get a proper place to put the hays. Mmm.... how much will that cost me?? I've just check out how much a pack of hay cost me n its $30 (singapore dollars). I'll try negotiate with dad. *


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 20, 2009)

just read your blog, your bunnies are very pretty


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jul 24, 2009)

[align=center]22nd July 09 around afternoon - Mommy gave birth to six. Another unexpected birth. How fascinating! Well .... what more do I need to say?? Here are some pics of the kits .... [/align]

[align=center]Kits one day old[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Kits 2 days old[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Kits 3 days old[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jul 25, 2009)

[align=center]25 July 2009[/align]
[align=center]Kits 4 days old!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]When I left one Kit with Coco, he got excited at first. Lol ... How cute. Then he started to eat up the hays that I used for the babies nesting. Glad he loves hays now. [/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just read through your blog, What happened to Caremel?


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jul 26, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I just read through your blog, What happened to Caremel?


Aww... shes adopted by someone whose willing to sterilized her and bond her with their male rabbit. Thank god...


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

*sha10ly88 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just read through your blog, What happened to Caremel?
> ...


That's good because I think Caremel was a pure bred french lop!


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jul 26, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *sha10ly88 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


Really? Meaning she will continue to grow bigger?


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

*sha10ly88 wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *sha10ly88 wrote: *
> ...


Yeah I'd expect a little more growth out of her.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jul 28, 2009)

[align=center]28th July 2009[/align]




[align=center]Of course more pictures when theres new post. [/align]




[align=center]Here are my kits 6 days old!! They just fed from mom. [/align]




[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]Look at that tummy. Well fed and sound asleep... zzzz[/align]






[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]These are the 2 tiny ones among the rest...[/align]






[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]I'm falling in love with the darker one on the left side. I saw nipples. Does that mean shes female?? She seems to have the unique colour at her sides. Like a little white. Its not visible in the picture though. [/align]



[align=center]Finally .... [/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]_________________________________________________________[/align]



[align=center]Here comes baby bunnies a week old!! This time, they are not fed yet in the picture. Waiting for mom to finish eating. Hurry upMom!!! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Hungry kits .... Aww poor babies.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]She laze around first. lazy mom!! Ooops ... saw her nipples.  The top picture has the flash on but actually its takena few minutes earlier than the bottom picture. [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]
[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 2, 2009)

3 August 2009.

At 12 days old, the babies were able to climb out of the shoe box. So I had to shift them to a bigger and higher box. 







Babies 13 days old. Two of the kits have opened their eyes fully. 











Below are more pictures of baby buns!! 












They were 10 days old in the pictures below...









Its black its white ~ M.J

















Crawling up my sleeves .... 



















Shes my favourite as well as my brother's. We thought of naming her Bobby B.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh ya... I've forgot to update. I bought the buns pellets. The one Flashy adviced me to get for them. Here we go .... 












Well .. the second photo is not that clear. Thats because my cam is 2 megapix. 

It says.... 

Crude Protein 14%

Crude Fat (min) 1.5%

Crude Fiber (min) 25%

Crude Fiber (max) 29%

Oooh ... I saw something like acid detergent fiber in the analysis. Whats that??


----------



## Flashy (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh your babies are so cute!


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Oh your babies are so cute!


Sure they are!!!


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is so sad. I don't know how to say this. I don't know how to explain to my dad that I love Coco very much and I dont want to give him away. He said give away Coco and keep one female baby and give away the rest. I'm really sad. I dont like the way dad decide on things. Gosh ... Dont want to talk about it now.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 9, 2009)

Could you maybe discuss neutering Coco and keeping him and bonding him with the mum?


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Could you maybe discuss neutering Coco and keeping him and bonding him with the mum?


Not really. Anyways .. he is better of given away. At least he have more freedom.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 9, 2009)

I did explain to dad bout neuturing them both then he said its a waste of money. Then i gave up. Thinking again, i dont think Coco has been getting his freedom here. I've found a potential adopter who wants to take coco n a baby. She said she wants to sterilised them n bond them. Shes not going to cage them but is going to build them a playpen for their corner n let the rest of the house for them to explore n play. I think shes really nice n one thing for sure, shes better than me. Coco is already on his way to freedom. I will definitely be sad to let him go but glad that he will be in the hands of a better owner. That matters most. the adopter is only going to take coco together with a baby in bout a month later,after babies are weaned. I want to make sure i can give her coco in his best condition...


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 12, 2009)

12 Aug 2009

Babies have already been moved to a bigger space!! They are running around. The box is only 30 cm high so its kinda low and its really big enough for them to play catch. 























Below are the two babies who got themselves wet. They actually went into the bowl of water to drink. Too bad I didnt get to capture a picture of her drinking in the bowl. 






N of course ... the one and only Bobby B. Bobby is a female. Does the name sound female?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 12, 2009)

EEEEEEKKK BABIES. They're all so CUTE


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> EEEEEEKKK BABIES. They're all so CUTE


hehe ... sure they are!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

o they are beautiful!!!

and bobby is a great name for a girl! i know a girl named bobby  maybe you should make it bobby with and i like bobbi


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 12, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> o they are beautiful!!!
> 
> and bobby is a great name for a girl! i know a girl named bobby  maybe you should make it bobby with and i like bobbi


Alrite then. If Bobbi B sounds more girlish ... then Bobbi it is.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 14, 2009)

[align=center]*More pictures of babies at play!!!

Standing babies. lol


























Wondering babies .. 









































In the box , look at how the babies drink. They went into the bowl and get wet!! 


























Munching babies ... 











Peeking ... 











The look alike ... 










*[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 14, 2009)

WHAT ADORABLE BABIES....I love the pictures.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the pictures of them standing up and exploring.


----------

